# Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?



## Jony549 (10. Januar 2013)

*Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Acer Aspire 7741g Laptop. Der Lüfter dreht sehr laut/schnell, obwohl ich nur im Internet bin und noch nichtmal ein Spiel spiele oder ähnliches. (selbst wenn der Laptop erst 10 min an ist)

Was kann man dagegen machen? 

Nach einiger Zeit wird er auch sehr heiß, was kann man da tun?



LG

Jony


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?*

hmm, überlegen wir mal logisch. Saubermachen und neue Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU wäre das erste was ich machen würde.

Dann ggf. undervolten und untertakten.


----------



## Psytis (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?*

der laute Lüfter, ist das nur vom hoch drehen oder mehr ein klackern/rattern?

wenn 2. dann hilft nur ein neuer Lüfter bzw das ganze Kühlerpack. hatte ich bei meinem auch.


----------



## jaytech (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?*

Zunächst solltest du dir Druckluftspray besorgen und was dann oft hilft ist, die Abdeckung zu entfernen, die den Lüftungsschlitzen (hinten oder an der Seite) am nächsten ist. Meistens sitzt da dann die CPU/Graka drunter und dementsprechen auch der dazugehörige Lüfter und Kühlkörper. Dann nimmst du deine Dose Druckluft, steckst da die Düse auf und pustest die Lüftungslamellen durch, du wirst sehen dass da einiges an sehr sehr feinen Staub etc. raus kommt. Das bringt meistens um bis zu 10 - 15°C niedrigere Temperaturen.


----------



## Research (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?*

Dafür sollte auch ein Staubsauger reichen.

Immer den Lüfter vorher arretieren.


----------



## jaytech (10. Januar 2013)

Mit dem Lüfter ist ein guter Hinweis, Staubsauger ist zwar gut, das Spray aber besser, da du punktueller zwischen den Lamellen reinigen kannst.


----------



## Jony549 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Laptop läuft laut + heiß. Was tun?*

ok, danke! ich schau mal was sich machen lässt


----------

